# Kayaking for safety



## sago (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess I'm still considered a "newbie" and am certainly green around the ears as far as kayaking is concerned. I have had a look at some of the safety idea on here, and I feel the lists can go on forever..Now I wondered if there were any rules appertaining to kayaking in say the ocean....F'rinstance does the qld boating authorities have certain requirements for us yakers, and of course that would include nsw, vic etc. If so can we get a list all in one spot, save hunting all over the place...Failing that, ie no regs for yakers by the authorities, can we get a basic list referring to whichever state we belong to, of safety list of items to be carried on the kayak, day and for( some nightime) Its very clear just what a boatie must have, and I suppose common sense would have us carry most of these things, nevertheless it would be nice to have this clarified, and a poss list setup.. Regards, Charlie.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

In Qld you dont need a list. There are only two requirements

1. If more than 2 nautical miles out to sea you must have an epirb
2. If operating at night, you must have a white light available to display should another vessel approach (IE torch)

Those are the only legal requirements for Qld. I suppose that does make a list of sorts


----------



## sago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Feral for the info, I'm gobsmacked with that info, so little requirements .I like not being overulled by govt officialdome,but I am also very surpised they havent got to us yet..Thanks again for the info....Charlie.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

You might find this link useful

http://www.msq.qld.gov.au/~/media/msqfi ... ipment.pdf

Although PFDs are not required, except when crossing designated bars - they are recommended. In other states they are compulsory. I wear mine as a matter of course.


----------

